# stainless brake lines



## a96se (Dec 30, 2004)

any one have buying info for stainless break lines for 96 alty se
thanks


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

a96se said:


> any one have buying info for stainless break lines for 96 alty se
> thanks


If you mean "brake" lines, Goodridge and Russell make sets.


----------



## a96se (Dec 30, 2004)

bahearn said:


> If you mean "brake" lines, Goodridge and Russell make sets.


thanks for the info and spell check


----------



## RebelinRI (Nov 9, 2004)

bahearn said:


> If you mean "brake" lines, Goodridge and Russell make sets.


C'mon....... give the guy a brake....er break.


----------



## a96se (Dec 30, 2004)

ok not going to live that down


----------



## darkfms2000 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello everyone, I was just thinking would it be better to change the brake lines and what it could benefit ?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

darkfms2000 said:


> Hello everyone, I was just thinking would it be better to change the brake lines and what it could benefit ?


Rubber brake lines experience expansion to a small degree as pressure builds up. Stainless lines remove this slight reduction of force at the caliper for a slightly firmer feel. Rubber is also an insulator; the teflon/steel lines are better at transferring heat from the fluid to ambient air. This helps fade resistance.


----------

